# 51 Acres, Hilltop and Riverfront



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Trying to help my neighbor sell their other place now too. 

Here is the link 
Ozark Hilltop Dream

Here is the view from the porch:










This 3 bedroom hilltop home on the Gasconade River is for sale by owner for $200,000. The property boasts a beautiful beach on the river with massive trees and is a horse and water lover's dream. Included are several outbuildings; a large barn, a horse arena, storm shelter, garage, storage shed, well house, and indoor dog kennel. With an elevation over 1,100 feet, there is no risk of flooding. The rolling hill views are incredible from the porch and there are few neighbors.

Both the upstairs loft and bedroom have good sized closets. The property is cross-fenced and is perfect for horses. There is a nice, gradual trail to the beach at the river and mature walnuts and cherries that can be harvested annually. Close to Lebanon, Ft. Leonard Wood, Grove Spring, Hartville, Mansfield, & Mountain Grove.

The house does need some work done. Mostly interior and cosmetic. More information can be provided if needed. Could be used as an income property. Pictures of the beach and interior pictures of the outbuildings are coming. 

(The other property that has it's own thread is:
Ozark beautiful land


----------

